# Sub looking for work in Northern IL



## bigblue912 (Oct 17, 2009)

I am an Owner/Operator looking for some winter work.
I have a 1994 GMC Suburban 2500 Turbo Diesel with a 7.5' Western plow, rear lights and a HUGE light bar on top
Which is FULLY insured.

Im looking for any Residential or Commercial work

I have 2 years worth the plowing experience and never had a bad word said about my work.

If your interested please e-mail me @- [email protected].
or call Adam @ 815-508-9215


----------



## sbrennan007 (Jul 27, 2003)

Sent you an e-mail...


----------

